# DHL during Xmas



## dombank (21/12/20)

Hi guys,

Anyone out there experiencing delays in DHL over this festive period?

Regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/20)

dombank said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone out there experiencing delays in DHL over this festive period?
> 
> Regards



Yes, I am. Fewer flights and more delays at some airports... and then some strange routes to get to SA. My current shipment from the USA when to Germany then to Bahrain and then Kenya and finally JHB. Normally it goes from Germany direct to SA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## delon (28/12/20)

Nope, expecting 3 packages this week, super excited!












Sent from my POT-LX1AF using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/20)

DHL is falling way behind on deliveries... a shipment from the USA that was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday will now only be delivered on the 5th Jan!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/12/20)

dombank said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone out there experiencing delays in DHL over this festive period?
> 
> Regards



My package was only delayed by a day. They handed over delivery to RAM.


----------



## dombank (30/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> DHL is falling way behind on deliveries... a shipment from the USA that was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday will now only be delivered on the 5th Jan!


Mine was supposed to be delivered on the 5th and mine arrived yesterday - so keep those fingers crossed and keep the faith!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/12/20)

dombank said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone out there experiencing delays in DHL over this festive period?
> 
> Regards



What did you order out of interest?

I find buying goods from overseas very therapeutic for some reason . I always have "something coming" 365 days of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dombank (30/12/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> What did you order out of interest?
> 
> I find buying goods from overseas very therapeutic for some reason . I always have "something coming" 365 days of the year.




LOL I KNOW RIGHT - keeps me going

Got a stacked Keene mech from 3avape. 

was a nightmarish experience but worth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/12/20)

dombank said:


> LOL I KNOW RIGHT - keeps me going
> 
> Got a stacked Keene mech from 3avape.
> 
> was a nightmarish experience but worth



Nice! I order eliquid at wholesale(The top shelf stuff and some of the out of reach stuff ), a lot of clothing and the odd thing from Amazon.

I must say Amazon are incredible, I purchased a sound card which ended up being intermittently faulty, not only did they send me a replacement but they also gave me a full credit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/21)

There has been some major delays caused mainly by lack of flights... but today is Sunday and DHL are on their way so that's a win! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BurnerRSA (4/1/21)

I was pleasantly surprised when my Amazon order scheduled for delivery on the 5th of Jan arrived last week Monday. From order to delivery was just over a week.

I find buying some items of Amazon to be truly great deals. Take the DSLR battery grip below. The make is Vivitar so not completely no name brand and the purchase included 2x DSLR batteries. The cheapest grip I could find in SA without any batteries was R1569.00. Yes you pay import and duty fees but it stays a bargain to buy from amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/21)

Next DHL parcel seems to be stuck in CT... don't know why they are going via CT for the last two shipments... I guess that's where the panes are landing from Amsterdam.


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/1/21)

Having an issue with an ejuice order with Fedex now but thankfully they communicate extremely well. It was supposed to be delivered today but has not even left Memphis yet. Apparently they are struggling to get flights. I think that this is a first in 4 years of using them...

Aramex on the other hand are just plain useless, I have 47 Brand caps and a shirt that has been in SA since the 23rd and zero communication after 5 emails since the 29th of December.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

